# Seth Nock goes above and beyond to make clients happy with DVC purchases



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am so pleased to have chosen Seth Nock as our broker. 

There is a title problem with the points we purchased, and Seth and his closing company has been very aggressive in getting this done for us as quickly as possible.  He also made sure the 250 Points the sellers have left currently are rolled over to us, so we have a fully loaded contract and a great price, too. 

Our daughter is on the deed, and she planned to buy annual passes for our trip with kids and grandkids on 11/4.  We have been very concerned as the calendar ticks off days and no DVC cards in the mail yet.  

Well, never fear, because Seth Nock made sure our daughter got the discount for her passes.  Our next amaller point purchase (very soon) is going to be with Seth!  

What other company would do that for you?  I highly recommend Seth for DVC or Hilton purchases.


----------



## jlepstein1 (Oct 12, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am so pleased to have chosen Seth Nock as our broker.
> 
> There is a title problem with the points we purchased, and Seth and his closing company has been very aggressive in getting this done for us as quickly as possible.  He also made sure the 250 Points the sellers have left currently are rolled over to us, so we have a fully loaded contract and a great price, too.
> 
> ...


I recently dealt with Seth's firm in connection with a purchase of a Marriott T/S in Florida.  The broker was Samuel Rodriguez.  Sam was a comsummate professional.  He really knows the timeshare business. He kept in touch with me from beginning to end, was open and honest in his communication, and provided virtually instantaneous feedback to my questions. The deal closed without a hitch. I can't recommend Sam highly enough.


----------



## icydog (Oct 15, 2011)

Never mind. I thought this was a duplicate thread!


----------



## ada903 (Oct 15, 2011)

I just bought a week from Seth as well, and he rocks - fast communication, and super professional closing process.


----------

